# Samsung Home Theater HT-X40



## mdjnaples (Oct 16, 2010)

I am getting the word "PROTECTION" on my display and then the power goes off. I have plugged and unplugged. That did not help. My understanding is that the dvd is over heating. Any ideas on how to fix or should I just buy a new one. This is built in so I want to use the speakers I have installed.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it's built in and you're using speakers that are special, there are a few things.

- Does the unit have sufficient ventilation?

- Are the speakers you're using 4 ohm and possibly the HT unit won't handle 4 ohm?

- PROTECTION generally refers to the amp section so that could also be overheating or you could have a short in the speaker wiring

Bryan


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Make sure the speaker wires aren't in contact with one another. This sounds like a short,though if it's playing for a while and then fritzes out, it's more likely the amp overheating.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My first thought was a short as well. That's the only thing that's ever sent my amps into protection.


----------

